# *Eye Twitches*



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey everyone <3


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

im confused


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

Cause you don't know me! I am in the chat if you would like to take the time to get to know a stranger.

But remember Stranger Danger.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Long time no see!


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

I know right!!! What has been up?


----------

